# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Fever and high heart rate after inhaling water

## Smalm

On Tuesday I was taking a shower and I was washing my face. I cupped my hands to collect water and wash my face. For some reason I inhaled some soapy water,by reflex when it went up my nose I swallowed it (two gulps) and then Wednesday and even now I have a fever of 99-101 and a high 100+ heart rate and the chills. It wasn't like this before I inhaled the water, everything was normal. I am freaking out. I don't know what to do. My throat still feels scratchy since I inhaled the water 2 days ago. Update: tested positive for COVID-19.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Ohhhh nooo  ::(:  How are you feeling now?

----------

